# Help me find a quality call



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm fairly new to coyote hunting and I'm looking for some quality hand calls. What are your recommendations? I'd prefer to purchase from someone who makes custom calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prairiewolf, Youngdon, Rick Howard, Bigdrowdy1 just to name a few... my battery is going dead.


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

If any of these guys wanna shoot me a pm, I would appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Search the forums and you shall find what you're looking for.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would be glad to send you some pics of what I have now.

PM sent


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have several available in the call section. If you see you like let me know or if your looking for a certain type wood I can do that as well.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently moved and my shop is not in order yet. I'm sorry and I am doing my best to get back to making calls.


----------

